# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  موسوعة التـــــ 3000 ــابك للماسنجر

## .:RUBY G!RL:.

موسوعة التـــــ 3000 ــابك للماسنجر  
¦¤(W)¤¦احًٍُبٌه حُبٍ لوًيِدًريٌ عُنً اليٍُ فٌيٍ خاًطَري مٌنُ بًوٌحَ نُسُىٌ كًلٍ الزٌعُلٌٍ وأرخًصٍ حٌيٌاتُه دونٌٍ 
حرٌمًانَي¦¤(W)¤¦ 
∞‡… لاًيٍهًمٍكً حًبٍيًبٍيً شًفٍ مًكٍاًنٍكً هًنٍاً ∞¦‡¦∞ بًيٍنً ظًلٍعًيٍنً قًلٍبًيٍ يًاٍحًبٍيًبٍ اًلٍعًيٍوًنٍ …‡∞ 
ëXç±£™اَلاِ حٍســْبُيً عِـــلٍىْ اُهــٍلِ اَلْــهـْوِىٍ هــِمً فــٍيْ الِـهــٍوُىً وِلـّــعوِنٍْيّ™â£±çXë  
∞‡¦…اُبًكٍيْ وَدَمِعْاٍُتٍيِ عَاِلْخًدٍ مَسِكٍوْبُهٍ¤§¤ وٌتٍتُِسَاٍبِقُ ِاٍلدْمِعُهْ عًلٍىْ ِاَلٍخٍُد تًتٍقْسَمِ…¦‡∞ 
¤±¦…مَجٍبٌْورِ بُرِضُىٍْ بًاَلِْذيُ صَاٍرْ وُاٍْسُِتٍسلمًٌ…¦±¤ 
∞‡¦…يَاُوِيٍل عُيْن اُلٍي فًقْدٍ شًوٍفً مٌْحَْبوِبُه¤§¤ اُلِكٍونً كَلٍهِْ مَنٍْ بٌعًدٍ شًوًفِتُْه اَضٍْلَمُ…¦‡∞ 
¤±¦…هًذٍاِ حَكِمْ رُبًيِ وُاٍلاِقْدًاَرِ مُكتَوٍبْهُ حَِْدِ يَبُاٍرِكًْلًهِ ُوًحَدٍ ِلٍهِ يًِسَلْمٍ…¦‡∞ 
∞‡¦…مَُِنٍُِْ اًلٍُبِاًرًِحْهًَِ يٍاٌنٍاْسَ ¾عًاٍيُِش فًْيَ غَيِبٍوْبِهً ¾ مُنٌ صٍدُمًتٍيْ لًليٍوٌمَ¾ مٌبٍ ِقُاٍدِرْ اًتَكِلًْمَ…¦‡∞ 
¤§¤ وًٍِقًٍْفً ٍ ±ضُدْيِ ٌ¤ :< § :< ¤ اقَـٍرٌب ± وٌاُحْدِ ±لَيِ ٍ…¤§¤ 
…¦∞‡فرَشُ الًتٍرِابً يَضٌمِنيِ وِهوِ غٌطِاٍئًي¤…§…¤ حٌوًلِي الَرًمٌاٍل تٍلُفِنَي بَلٌ مًنٌ وٍراِئيٌ¤±¦… 
…¦±¤سَهِلُ اِنُكً تِتٌعَرُفً عَلِىٍ اَلُفٌ وِاَحٍدِ فَيِ الٍسًنٌهِ¤…§…¤لَكِنً صٌعبِ تصَاُدًقَ وُاِحًد لاِلفُ سٍنِهُ¤± 
¦… 
™¦±اشًُُوًفك وِيُن يٌـِاً مُهِاجٍَرِ±¤¦¤±َقلِيٌ بأِيٌ بًلِدٌ صَايِرَ±¤¦¤±تُعٍِالٍ وُطًيًبً الَخُاِطًرٌ±¦™ 
™¦±اشًُُوًفك وِيُن يٌـِاً مُهِاجٍَرِ ¤¦¤ قَلِيٌ بأِيٌ بًلِدٌ صَايِرَ ¤¦¤فَرِقُكً مِوُ سًهٌلِ عَنًدِي¤¦¤تُعٍِالٍ وُطًيًبً 
الَخُاِطًرٌ ٍ±¦™ 
™¦±اشًُُوًفك وِيُن يٌـِاً مُهِاجٍَرِ¤¦¤قَلِيٌ بأِيٌ بًلِدٌ صَايِرَ¤¦¤تُعٍِالٍ وُطًيًبً الَخُاِطًرٌ±¦™ 
…¦±¤تَــعٍبًتَ¤±¦… اُصــٍرِخَ¤…§…¤ مــَنً…¦±¤جِـرُوٌحـَي¤±¦… 
اخاف اسامح وانصدم فيك بعدين وارد لاحزاني ولوعة زماني…¦±¤ 
اَخِاًفُ اٍسُاٌمًحِ واَنِصًدُمٌ فٍيِكً بعُدِيُن ¤…§…¤ وِارُدً لاَحِزُاِنًي وٌلَوِعُةَ زِماًنٌيِ¤±¦… 
الِحُِبِِ مٌِثِل الًِسَِهِِْمَِ مَِِِخِْطًِي ِوَِِصَِْايَبَِ "" اَِحَِْداًُ خَِطَِاَِْه الًسُُهًٍُم وحًًٍَدأًُ يَِْصْيٍِْبه 
قَالْ عدًيِِهْاَ هَالَمِرةَ وْهَذْيِ آخِرْ مَرّةَ (نسى) نِسىَ جْرّْحَةَ وٌمرَّةَ (وينووة) َويّنوٌوة ْحبِيَبيِ .. !! 
~¤®½§]¦[§ رَاُسْ مَاِلَيٌ ذِكْرُيَاتٌ وْ حِلمُ و آمُالْ و طِمُوَحٌ لا صِدُيْقَ و لا رِفِيُقْ ولا طِرَيُقْ اِتِبْعُهٌ 
§]¦[§½®¤~ 
(U)!انــت بحري وأنـا اليم...يقولــون الــي يقولـون...أنا بحبك متيــم... خل الحساد 
يموتــون ,,!(U) 
«ô(f)ô»القلم لوحس باحساسي تكلم وانتثر حبرة على صفحة غلاك«ô(f)ô» 
صبـ¤ـي كسـ½ـر المنـ¤ـضرة ونحـ½ـاش تـ¤ـوة اشـ½ـكررة ...خلانـ¤ـي يبـ½ـه خـ¤ـلاني 
خلانـ½ـي وراح يـ¤ـركض ورى 
°¨¨¨»®«[]‡« تِــِهـ½ـزَمِـ½ـنَِيً النَِــجًــلاَِءْ و أنَِــا نَِــدَِ فِــرَسَِــانَُِِ»‡[]»®«¨¨¨° 
رشـ§ـو علـ§ـى قبـ§ـري مـ§ـن دمـ§ـوع عيـ§ـنه 
سِيْفْ الصَّبُرْ ذِبَحْتِنِي...ياسِيْفْ الصَّبُر...غُرْبَه وغَدِرْ آه من الغَدِر 
أبُكَيُتِنَيْ وَأنُاِ أحِسُبَكْ تِكُرَة بُكَاِي***َأثِرُكْ تِلَذِذ فِيْ دِمُوَعُيْ وَأنُاِ أبُكَي 
اعُلًمَيٌ ياًسَيُدَتُيٌ لَوٌ كَاُنَ اُنَفٌكَ فُوَقُ اَلُنٌجَوُم فُأعًلمَيٌ اُنَ اٌلُنَجُوَمٌ تُحٌتَ قُدَمُيٌ 
™â£±çXëتاهـت ّخطاوينا§ومنهو بدنيا§اليوم ياخـذّ بأياديانا!!!ëXç±£™ 
~*¤§]¦[الٌيـُِ نَسِاكَِـ انُِساهًِـ واًِليُـ هَِواِكـُ اٌهِواَهُِـ َواليَِـِِ قَدُرِ فَرٌَِقاكِـ تقَِدَرُ عِلىَِ فَِرًق 
™~°¨¨¨°¤قـ½ـوٍلـوٍلها¤تـ§ـكـفـ¤ـوٍن¤«أنـي»¤لـ¾ـها¤ مـ¾ـشـ½ـتـاق¤°¨¨¨°~™ 
]¦[يّاقَلّبيْ لّيّشْ مّاتِرتّاحْ خَلْ الحُبْ لأَصحْابَه]¦[سِدْ بْابِكْ وَلاّتِهْتَمْ عَنْ إِللّي عَنّكْ سَدْ بْابَه]¦[ 
َلا لا تحَُُسًبٍنًي يًا الُغٌظُيٍ ِمنًِ بُعٌدًكٍمًِ بُكٌيٍت %^% اْنِا بًسٌ ُمٍنِ فُرُحَتٍيً ُلٍفٌرٌقاكمٌُ أُلمًعتِ عُيًني 
~*¤®§)سِيْفْ الصَّبُرْ ذِبَحْتِنِي..ياسِيْفْ الصَّبُر¤®§®¤غُرْبَه وغَدِرْ ..آه من الغَدِر(§®¤* 
الذِنب ذَنَبِي وُفِي أنَابِحُبِي الغِدِرَياقِلبِي مَاتِعَرِفه حَبِيَت لك وُاحِدٍ أنَانِي وُجَاحِدٍ وُإن مِت مَا عَزَاكَ 
تبي الفرقا واقول ابـشر,تـرا مـثـلـك ابــي فـرقـاك....خلاص اليوم انـا مـلـيــت حـيـاة الـذل مـابـيـهـا 
`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.• (انا«•» منهو«•» يتبلاني«•»انا«•»بس«•» 
شكوتي«•»لله«•») `•.¸¸.•¯`••._.• 

(*)ˆ~*¤®§)(*ًمًَشتاق أبَِي ِفرَحكٌ أبٍسَمر ليُاليكُِ ..... مًشتٍاق أبيًِ صٌوتكِ وحَشنٌيِ 
جٌنوّنكْ *)(§®¤*~(*) 
°¨¨™¤¦اشتاق لـك لكـني كـ%ـتـوم^^وارفعك فوق السماء والنجوم والباقي مالهـ%ــم عندي لزوم 
¦¤™¨¨° 
]¦[X.¸¸.X]¦[‰¶¦§العالم قلبك صافيا كالزجاجه{X}يومك سجين الحب فكيت انا القيد 
§¦¶‰]¦[X.¸¸.X]¦[ 
™¤§°§¤هَلٌـتْ اٌلٌعَبَـْـرٌاْتْ يْمـ(‡َ±حَبيتُ اناَ الليُ ينثر«¦»ْ الدمُعهَ منُ عيَونيُ±‡َ)ـهَ وٌزَاٌدْتْ 
شَجٌـوَنْـَـٌيَ¤§°§¤™ 
(*)°¨¨™¤¦اشتاق لـك لكـني كـ%ـتـوم^^وارفعك فوق السماء والنجوم والباقي مالهـ%ــم عندي 
لزوم ¦¤™¨¨°(*) 
¤¤تْدريّ»أنْـ»ـّي»مّوًت»أحْبّك¤¤وأنْا»مّالًي»غيّر» حبْكّ¤¤واللُي«يُنًبًض«فْي«ظلّـوعْي¤¤ 
مّاهْو«قـْـلبّ ي«هْذا«قلّبكْ¤¤ 
°¨¨™¤¦لعـ™ـن«¦»ابـ™ـوو«¦» ذا«¦»الرمـ™ـش«¦»كـ™ـيف«¦»انـ™ـي«¦»مـ™ 
ـن«¦»اسبـ™ـاب ه«¦»اجـ™ــن ¦¤™ 
«©«¦»اللـ ™ـي «¦»تــسـلـ™ــى«¦»با الهـ™ــوى»¦«¦»¦«تــ™ــرى¦»فراقــ™ـه 
«¦» يــ™ـوم«¦» عيـ™ـد«¦¸.••¨©»¨¨° 
«©¨•.¸¦»أحـبك«¦»كـثـر«¦»خـطوات»¦«الـثوانـي»¦«وكـثـ ر«¦»مـاتبـكي«¦» 
فـي«¦»الـصـمت«¦»الـمعانـي«¦¸.• •¨©» 
«~™^¶.ˆ¦±¦§¦±¦ˆ.¶^™~» فـ°ـقـ°ـدتـ ـالـ°ن°ـوم «¤±¦±¤» سـ° 
ـامـ°ـرتـ ـالـ°ـنـ°ج°ـوم «~™^¶.ˆ¦±¦§¦±¦ˆ.¶^™~

----------


## .:RUBY G!RL:.

¤ّ,¸_¸,ّ¤ الزِمّنْ عّادْ وّتِكَرّرّ مَرّتِيّنْ أَمْس أَنّا الخَسّرانّ وّاليِوّمْ إِنْتِصَرّتْ ¤ّ,¸_¸,ّ¤° 
(¯`•._( لاّتِغَيّرْ المَوّضُوعْ لاّقِلّتْ وِشْ فِيّكْ •• إِذّا تَبِيّ الفَرّقْا تَرّى الوَضعْ عَادِيّ )_.• 
´¯)  
«´¨`•..¤* كِلٍ لَعَنْ حَظّه إِليّا خّابْ مَرّه •• وِشْ حِيّلّةْ إِللّي عْاش عُمْرّه بَلاّ حَظْ *¤.. 
•´¨`»  
©¹°¨¨°¹© عَلّى طَريّقْتَه الغَدِرْ مّالّه أَشبْاه •• عَلّى طَريّقْتَه الغَدِرْ شَيّ ثّانِيّ ©¹°¨¨°¹© 
¨¨°؛© كِلْ الخَطّايّا هَيّنْه كْوّد زِيّفْ المِشّاعِر وِالخِيّانّه •• تِفَضّلْ مِنْ غِيّر مَطروّد القَلّبْ مُغلّقْ 
لِلصِيّانّه ©؛°¨¨ 
°¤ّ,¸ عَزْيّزْ وّشَامِخٍ رّاسِيّ ونَفْسِي تَرْفِضْ الذِلّه •• تِمْوّت وّتِنْدِفّنْ لَوّ هِيّ تْوَطِيّ راسِيّ أَشْوّاقِيّ 
¸,ّ¤° 
('•.¸§( يّاقَلّبْ لّيّشْ مّاتِرتّاحْ خَلْ الحُبْ لأَصحْابَه ¸¸ سِدْ بْابِكْ وَلاّتِهْتَمْ عَنْ إِللّي عَنّكْ سَدْ بْابَه 
)§ ¸.•') 
™ تَبِيّ أَسْكِتْ تَبْيّنِيْ مّاأَتِكَلّمْ تَعّالْ لَحظَه وّبَادِلّنِيّ الخَوّاطِرْ .. خَلاّصْ مَلّيّتْ مِنْ حِبٍ تَهَشّمْ يّاعَمْ فكْنّي 
بَلاّ حُبْ وّمَشّاعِرْ ™ 
™¤¦¤™وّشْلّوُنْ أَبَرّجَعْ لِكْ وّجَرّحِكْ فِيْ خَفْوّقِيّ مّابَرّا ،، لاّ يِلّدَغْ المُؤْمِنْ أَبَدْ مِنْ جِحِرْ مَرِتْيّنْ™¤¦¤™ 
°¨¨¨™ تِوَلّمْ لِلفّرّاقْ وَلاّ تْفَكِرْ تِرجَعْ لِمّاضِيّكْ وّحَرّامْ إِنْ مّاجِعَلّتِكْ تَصْفِقْ اليِمْنّى عَلّى يِسرّاكْ ™¨ 
¨¨° 
(¯`•._) (رّوُحْ مّانِي مِتْحَسفَه إِبْعّادِكْ بَسْ عِزّيْ لِمْن يَرّضّى بَكْ بِدّالّي) (¯`•._)  
-=¤§ وّالمَحَبْه لَوّ تِكْوّنْ بْقَلّبِيّ لَحّدْ الهِيّامْ لاّتِظّنْ إِنّيْ بيّوّمْ أَخْضَعْ وْأَجِيّ يَمّكْ ذِلّيّلْ §¤=-  
حَسبْ المَصّالِح كِلْ وّاحِدٍ يِحسِبْ حِسّابْه°؛«  
™«« عّارِيّ الكَرّامّه لَوّ تِحَلّى بْالأَلّمْاس »« عَرّيّانْ لَوّ يِلّبِسْ عَلّى الذِلْ حِلّه »»™  
©{« مْرّاتْ أَشْوّفِكْ تِزِلّ وُأَصِدْ وُأَسّامِحْ ،، وُمَرّاتْ أَحَسِسِكْ بِالزَلّه وُأَمَشيّهَا »}©  
¤ّ,¸_¸,ّ¤ رِحّتْ قِدّامْ المَرّايّه لَجْلّ أَشوُفِكْ وُإِنّتْ تِطيّحْ مِنْ عِيّنِي ¤ّ,¸_¸,ّ¤ 
(¯`•._( الكِلّمْه إِلِلّي سَيّلّتْ مِنْكْ دِمّوُعْ ¸¸ وَالله لاّأَخَلّيّهَا تِصْيِرّ إِبْتِسّامْه )_.•´¯)  
«´¨`•..¤* كّانْ الغَلاّ لاّزِمْ يِهْيّنْ الكَرّامّه ،، مَرّفْوّضْ لَوُ حِبِكْ يِقِدْ الحَشّا قَدْ *¤.. •´ 
¨`» 
©¹°¨¨°¹© مَدّامْ إِنّ الخَطّا مِنّكْ مّاهٌوْ بِمِنّي أَجَلْ مّافْيّه دّاعِيّ يِنّشِغِلْ بْالّيّ ©¹°¨¨°¹© 
°¤ّ,¸ إِنّ كّانْ عّاجْبِكْ صَدِكْ خَلِّكْ بْصَدّكْ •• وُأَبْشِرّ بْصَدّه مِثّلْ صَدْتِكْ وِزْيّادَه ¸,ّ¤° 
('•.¸§( مّاكِلْ جَرّحٍ يّطْيّبْ مِنْ عِذْر عْادِيّ ¸¸ وُمّاكِلْ غَلّطَه عِذْرّهَا اليّوُمْ مَقْبْوّلْ )§ 
¸.•') 
•..¤* كّانْ الغَلاّ لاّزِمْ يِهْيّنْ الكَرّامّه ،، مَرّفْوّضْ لَوُ حِبِكْ يِقِدْ الحَشّا قَدْ *¤.. • 
???مٍّـَ?ِـسُـ?ـكٌـً’ـيًـً‘ـن?مًٍـ†ٌـن?غُـِ©ِـرٍتِ ه?دٍنـ?ٍـيّـ?ُـاهْ???  
~(U)¤§¦ وَفْــ®ــقْهَ رَبّــ™ـــي بِغــ¤ــيَرْيّ ¦§¤(U)~® 
?¶™]¦[i¦iمِنّ قَاْلِّكّ إِنْيّ فَيِ اَلّبُعَدِ •«مِرّتَاَحْ³‹•.¸²¸.•›¹كَذّاَبْ»• خَذّ مِنّيِ اَلِعّلَوُمَ 
اَلأَكِيَدّهْi¦i]¦[™¶? 
مًْاٌِهٍْو خِطٍـْ ـًِأ يٌٍـٍوًم قَِلٌبُْي تًَعْلقِ بٍكٌ مًٌـلْْعًوَن قَِـلٌٍـًبَْـي يِجُْـَيِ لَلٌٍـْمٍوٌت بٍَاٌيٍُعْهَِأ 
(w)™.•.,¸¸,.•.مٌـ•ـِنْ¤يٌـ£ـٌحِـ‡ـٌب¤اثـَ¶ـنيـِ•ـٌ ن¤مٌـ±ـاعٌمـ•ـرهْ¤هُـ§ 
ـٌوا.•.,¸¸,.•.™ (w) 
«ëXXXَِأنِتـ©ـّـ¾ِـي‰الـ#ــًَقــ‰ـلِـَ£ٍِـٌـ¤ِــ™ـ ب‰ومـ§ًُـا‰حـًٍَِـوٍوىَ‰والـ®ٍَـلـ$ّـه‰£والَِـ©ـلّ 
ـلِـلـ¾ِـلهXXXë» 
©{« مْرّاتْ أَشْوّفِكْ تِزِلّ وُأَصِدْ وُأَسّامِحْ ،، وُمَرّاتْ أَحَسِسِكْ بِالزَلّه وُأَمَشيّهَا »}© 
?¶™]¦[i¦iمِنّ قَاْلِّكّ إِنْيّ فَيِ اَلّبُعَدِ •«مِرّتَاَحْ³‹•.¸²¸.•›¹كَذّاَبْ»• خَذّ مِنّيِ اَلِعّلَوُمَ 
اَلأَكِيَدّهْi¦i]¦[™¶? 
جَـِْربـ هَـٌوٍىٌ غِـيٍرُيـ بَـتع’ـرفًـ قَِـدِيًٌَـ’ر‘يْـ  
وّالمَحَبْه لَوّ تِكْوّنْ بْقَلّبِيّ لَحّدْ الهِيّامْ لاّتِظّنْ إِنّيْ بيّوّمْ أَخْضَعْ وْأَجِيّ يَمّكْ ذِلّيّلْ  
عّلَىُ قّلْبٌيٍ يّنّاّمّ الّحًزٌن ماَيٌحْتَاج الوسادهٌ &&&&&&& لوً اتٌحرٍِِكْ صحّىِ منٌ نوًُمهُ واطلق علٌى حٌشوَد 
«¤¦¼¦•±®¶No WaY wE..°K°.. WiLl Be ApArT¶®±•¦¼ 
¦¤» 
«§¶±¤¦¤ ¤¦¤±¶§»َلنْ َيبكِيَن ِبناءً َبعْدَ َفناِئهِ ِ*****إلا الذي عانىَ الَعنا في بنائِه«§¶ 
±¤¦¤ ¤¦¤±¶§» 
(¯`•._) (رّوُحْ مّانِي مِتْحَسفَ إِبْعّادِكْ بَسْ عِزّيْ لِمْن يَرّضّى بَكْ بِدّالّي) (¯`•._) 
? «™©±¾]أضَـ®ـَحَكْ¶أنـ§ـاٍ¶لَلِغَيـ©ـَر¶وِ¶أبـ®ـَكِي ¶عـَلـ§َـى ¶رِوُحَـ©ـي[¾±®™» 
? 
«•§•»لا َتًُِحَسًَِبنيًَِ وَانِ تًَغَاِضيًَِت ماَِ أشوًَِف•§•مَُِا وَديًََِ افًَِتحًَِ بًَابًَِ منًَُِه انًَِتَهيًَِناًَِ«•§•» 
~*¤®§(*§ حـ½ــرام تـ¾ـكـ¼ـون صـ½ـادق في زمـ¾ــن كـ¼ـاذب علـ½ـى نـ¾ـفـ¼ـسـ½ـه 
§*)§®¤*~ˆ° 
ْ ُ™ُ ْ أَحَـ±َـبّـكّ ¹ ُ™ ُ¹ لَـَ‰ِـوُ °®ُِ° تِـَ‡ـٌحَـ‡ـٌبّ ² ُ™ ُ² غَـِ¼َِـيّـِرَيّ ³ ُ™ ُ³  
«§¶±¤¦¤(L) ¤¦¤±¶§»مَا أبْيٌكْ أرُجُوٌكّ أنَا قَلبْيِ يِبْيَكٌ±¤±رُوّحْ بِعْيِدَ أبٌعْدّ وُلكْنَ لاَ 
تُرْوُحّ«§¶±¤¦¤(L) ¤¦¤±¶§» 
عَّرَّفْتْ قَدَّرِيّ عّنْدُهُمْ..مّالِيْ مَّعَّزْهَ بّقَلْبُهُمْ..أّبْنِيَّ قُصورْ الَّمَحَبَه..وٌالَّهَدِمْ هُوّ طَبْعُهم 
][ نــٌصـ¾ـٌف زيـ¾ـٌنٌ الاُخـ¾ـٌلأيُقً فــٌيُ عيـ¾ـٌونــُه وٌبـ¾ـٌاقٌــيٌ الـ¾ـٌزيــٌن فٌــيٌ بــٌاقـٌيـ¾ـٌه كــٌلـ¾ 
ـُه][ 
`•.¸¸.•¶I Am LoNeLy LoNeLy iN mY lIfE I aM 
lOnElY GOd HeLp Me HeLp mE tO sUrViVe!¶•.¸¸.• 
¦¤(U)¤¦مَا دُاًمْ انْا حِيْ كُلَ الحُبِ مْاَ يدِاَنْيِ *&&* وِاِنْ مُتْ ياِحَاْلِي الأشْوُاَقْ لِكْ تَدْعِي¦¤ 
(U)¤¦  
¦¤(W)¤¦احًٍُبٌه حُبٍ لوًيِدًريٌ عُنً اليٍُ فٌيٍ خاًطَري مٌنُ بًوٌحَ نُسُىٌ كًلٍ الزٌعُلٌٍ وأرخًصٍ حٌيٌاتُه دونٌٍ 
حرٌمًانَي¦¤(W)¤¦ 
]¦[يْالٍيُ مَْا قٌدِرّتيِّ حُبْيً مِنّ هَوٍ فْيَّناإْلِي خَسّرٍ؟]¦¦[خَذتُيٍ أحُلامٌيِّ وٍ عُمّرٍيّ هٌذا مًوٍ طْبعَّ اْلَبشُّرٍ] 
¦[ 
§(f)§تعَلمتّ الصّبرَ مِن كنتّ طفّلاً بِالمّهَد مَزمّومّ (f) إليِنّ صّرٌت رَجْلاً انْتّخٌوبّه طّوَحْ عْقَّالّه§ 
(f) § 
«

----------


## .:RUBY G!RL:.

IIجٌتِنيٍ تٍخِطيّ وقلِتُ يًا بّـٍنٌـْت رِوٍحٌي .... ابَيْ اتٍغّـلِـٌي صِدقتٍنْي وْرٌاحٍتِII»

¦¤(U)¤¦أنْا اذْكَرَ يُومُ جَيتُينَي وبْصَدِرجْ كِثيْرٌ أطـُعٌونْ && سَحَبْت الْسٌيفْ بَفْزعْلِْج وبْسِيْفِيٌ 
طـَعَنْتِيُني¦¤(U)¤¦ 
¦¤(U)¤¦مِنْ قِاَلْ لِكَ مْاً أبْيُكِ مِنْ قِاَلْ لِكَ نْْاسِيُكَ مِنْ قِاَلْ لِكَ رَاشِدْ نْسًاكْ مِنْ قِاَلْ لِكَ قلبُهَ جِفْاَكْ¦¤ 
(U)¤¦ 
¦¤(U)¤¦آآآهْ ياَحٍبْــاً اِنْدْفِنَ تَحَتَ الَثـْرَىَ *&&* شِلـْتَ جِثْـمَاَنَهْ وُلاَ جْاَنَيِ عَزْاَةْ¦¤(U)¤¦ 


مُا½ِكَنًتٌ½مًتَوِ½قٍعٌ½أنُا½قًلًبًكَ½حَجٍرَ½ ِ 
فِديتَهْا وُفدِيْتَ الأرْضِ الِلِي تَمْشِي عَلْيهاَ وُفدِيتْ الِلِي يتِفدَاهُا وُفِدْيتَ الِلِي يحِبْهَااَ ...فِدْيتِ شْوٌُاخٍَ 
¨¨»°®»خـ§ـان ويـ ـحسـ ـبنـ ـي اخـ^ـون «¦» شافنـ^ـي بـ ـعـ ـيـ ـون طبـ§ـعه«®°«¨¨ 
°¨¨¨~*لا خـيـر فـي دنيـا إذا مـا سـرّتــك ^ ولا خير بأرضٍ ماتجي تحتك حرير*~¨¨¨° 
؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ـــــما يضيع العمر دامك له غرامـــــ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛ 
!||!.o°¸ لا تامْنْ الْخَوانْ لو زَخْرَفْ حِكاهْ وَمِنْ خانْ بِكْ مَرَهْ يِجيّ باجِرْ وَ يَخونْ¸°o.! 
||!: 
°¨¨¨™¤ô§ô¤][اَلْلَّهْ وَأْكْبَرّْ عَلِْيِهُمْ مَّاْرَْيِحُوْنِيِّْ فِّيِْ حُبَكْ][¤ô§ô¤™¨¨¨° 
»°±°«مٍِـًَ‡ْـرًٍتِ§اٍِِِيٌَـاُمٍِ§اٍَِلٍِـًَ¼ـًٌـ ًٌسٍعٌاٌُدٍِـدٍِه§مًَـًَ«±»ـًًََاًٌٍِدـدٌُرٌٍيٍِـٍ ِـٍِـتًَ»°±°« 
¦§¦-ô¦§¦ô-حـًـسًـبًيِ¦§¦الـُـلـٌـه¦§¦وحـُده¦§¦ونعـُمـُيِ¦§¦ا لـُوكـُيل-ô¦§¦ô- 
¦§¦ 
*¤§]|[ ذُليًتنُيٌ بحٌبكَ ًماَ صُارَّتَ َمحبُهً ¤ ليتُنيً َّطعنَتَّ قُلبيَّ وًلاَّ أضُعًفَّ َلحَبٌك ]|[§¤* 
أحَـ½ـبـِ¼ـكْ حَـ¾ـتـْ½ـىَ كًـ¼ـأنْ الـْ¾ـهُـ½ـوُىَ تـَ¼ـجْـ¾ـمَـ½ـعُ وُأَرَتـْ¼ـاَحُ فـِ¾ـِي أضْـ½ـلُـ¼ـعْـ¾ـِي 
®تـ§ـدّرٍيْ®انّـ‡ـٍيْ®مّـ§ـوٍْت® أحّبـ«ٌـك®وأنٌ مّـ¼ـٌاليْ®غـّ»ـيْـ«ـرٍّ® حبَـ¼ٌـٍكْ® 
¨° ™±‰½?‡ أنـِ كَــــانْ لَــــكْ وُجهــــهَ القِمـَـــر ¨¨°»§«°¨¨ الــَـزينْ مايكَمـــِـل 
حـــَــــلاهـ ‡?½‰±™ °¨ 
وعـ»ـد¤مـ»ـنيِ‡راح¾أمشـ»ـيِ™ولا§تـ«ـسـ«ـمع¶بـ«ـعـ« ـد¶عـ«ـنـ«ـي وبـ‰ـدل كل 
مافـ¶¶ـيني أصـ°ـحابي وعنـ©ـوانـي 
!! سَحِرًنيـِ بنِظًرٍتهْـ الحِاًدهـْ وُحَرٍقًنِيـِ بِبَسًمِتهْـ الشَافِيْهـ !! 
! ][(f)][ «بًـ§ـُنـ½ٌـاتً الـُ§ـٌعـً½ـٌز ذٌلـٌ§ـًتهًـ½َـمّ عيَـ§ُـوٌنـً½ـٌي» ][(f)][  
¦§¦«R»¦§¦™اَلـ¼ـلَـ¾ـهْ لاَيِـ½ـجْـ¼ـيِـ¾ـبَ اَلـِ¼ـزعَـ½ـلْ بِـ¾ـيْـ¼ـنِـ½ـيٍ وُبِـ¾ـيَـ¼ـنِـ½ـكْ™ 
¦§¦«R»¦§¦ 
خِذْ بْقَاٌيَاٌ ذِكْرَيَاٌتِكْ وٌ اٌلأٌمَاٌنِيْ وٌ اٌلَوُعٌوُدْ وٌ أٌمْحِي أٌسَمِيْ مِنْ حَيَاٌتِكْ وٌ إِنْسَىٌ أٌنْيِ بَاٌلوجود 
[¤¦®¦¤] الـ ــمـ ـوت كلمـة وحـده بألـــف صـورة لهـا معنـى واحـد بـس واحـد يـخـتـصـرنـا فـي 
قـ ـبـ ـوره [¤¦®¦¤] 
o0o(u)o0oمــوتـــي ارحــم مـن عـيـشـه تـكـدر الـخـلـق o0o(u)o0o 
×..(u)..× يـ ـا جـ ـارح قـ ـلـ ـبـ ـي بـ ـحـ ـبــك ×..(u)..× 
¤•!¦[•. أحـ ـ ـ ــبـ ـ ـ ـك كـثـر مـا تـكـسـر الــدمــعــة شـمـوخ إنـسـان.•]¦!•¤ 
][«¤»][ الـحب يـسمـو بالـوفـا ما يـعرف اللـي يـخـون «¤» أبـعـد ومـن بـعـد الجـفـا لا بـد 
تـعـرف مـن أكـون][«¤»][ 
«´¨` إن غـ ـبـ ـت حـ ـبـ ـي مـ ـا يـغـ ـيـ ـبـ ـي ´¨`» 
~*¤§]¦[ بانـت ألاعـيـب الـهــوى عـنـدك يـا مـعـدوم الـضـمـيـر ]¦[§¤*~ 
´* ¤ *` احـبـكــ كـثـر مـا سـالـتــ دمـوعــ ومـا نـسـى نـاسـيــ´* ¤ *` 
xOo(w)oOx ذكـرت كلمـه قالـها الخـل يـوم ثـار OoO لا تـدعـي الفـرحـة وأنت مـيـت حـ ـ 
ـزيـ ـ ـن xOo(w)oOx
]¦[(U)]¦[ ودمعي½عيب½أهلّه ¾‡(ولا أشـ§ـَـكـ§ـَـي)‡¾ ترى½الشكوى½لغير½ 
الله½مذلّه ]¦[(U)]¦[ 
« أنـٌ]ــ[ُِــُِا الــٌــٍ]ــ[ُِــشٍُـاٌِكـًٍي »  
«`×‰]¦[بـنـيتَ¾ِلــكَ½ِمـنزلَ¼ِفـيَ¾ِخافقـيَ½ِم نـزلَ¼ِأبـ دَ¾ِمـاراحَ½ِيسـكـنهَ¼ِ 
غيــرك]¦[‰×`»  
ْ¦§•.¸Iْ|I¸.•§ْ©«مـٌاكل مْن يضّحٍك مـٍَع النًاسْ مبـَسّـوط يْاكثرٌ مًن يضٍُحك ونفسًٍه 
حّزيٌنه»©ْ§•.¸Iْ|I¸.•§ْ¦  
«¦¼¦çï»لاتفـ§ـكر فـ½ـي يـ‡ـوم تبـ®ـعد و مكـ‡ـانك فـ½ـي قلـ§ـبي«ïç¦¼¦»  
™¤¦¤™وّشْلّوُنْ أَبَرّجَعْ لِكْ وّجَرّحِكْ فِيْ خَفْوّقِيّ مّابَرّا ،، لاّ يِلّدَغْ المُؤْمِنْ أَبَدْ مِنْ جِحِرْ مَرِتْيّنْ™¤¦¤™ 
??¤يّاقَلّبْ ¤لّيّشْ¤ مّاتِرتّاحْ¤خَلْ¤الحُبْ¤ لأَصحْابَه¤¸¤¸¤ سِدْ¤ بْابِكْ¤ وَلاّتِهْتَمْ¤ عَنْ¤ 
إِللّي ¤عَنّكْ¤ سَدْ¤ بْابَه¤ ?? 
©{« مْرّاتْ أَشْوّفِكْ تِزِلّ وُأَصِدْ وُأَسّامِحْ ،، وُمَرّاتْ أَحَسِسِكْ بِالزَلّه وُأَمَشيّهَا »}©  
][§¤°~^™من زود حبي لك ما يجي في عيني النوم ومن كثر مااسهر باعوا اهلي فراشي ™ 
^~°¤§][: 
لـٍِّلّــِّحٍِـُّيّـٍّن أٌٍِّحّـِّبِّـٍِهِّاٌٍِّ ٌٍٍّوٍٍّلاٌٍِّاٍّنٍِِّـٌٍيٍِّيٍِّ ٍّقٍِاٍّدٌٍِرٍِّ أٍِّنٍِّسٍِّاٌٍُِِّهٍِّاٌٍُ: 
«-.¸¸,.-~*اًلموٍُِتٌَْ َِماَهٍِْوَ تًِكتٍْفَنٌَ ًِبتَرْاٍَبكٌَِ ًلٍكنَِْ ًالموٍَتَِْ ًانٍَكٌْ ِتحَبُ: 
اه من¾ قلبي نصـ¨ـحته بـ¨ـس عيا ينتصـ±ـح نبضه يبيها]|[ ]|[ اه منه ليـ¨ـه عيا لـ°ـيه 
عـ°ـزم يترك الكون  
]¦[تـ¾ـو‡صـي‰‡™شـ¤ـي®‡أنـ±ـا‡بـ¼ـكره§°¾مـ™ـسـ°ـا فر±]¦[]¦[ 
اُحًبسًٍ دٌمِوَعٌٍيُ حَِبُيَِبُيٌٍِ ُمٌٍن غُلاٍُكٌٍِ 
إَنُ تّمٌنًتً عَيُنٌيَ مًاُ تًمٌنُتٌ غَيًُرٌ تْحّظٌىً بَكُ 
حـٌٍ ـ$ ـًٌٍ ـبٌـ $ـ ـٍُك$ سًٍُـ ـ ـٍُ $ ـٍُ ـٌراٌب$ضٌـ ـ ـٌٍُيٌـ ـعٍُـ ـتٍُ$ وٌٍقُـ ـٌٍُـ$ ـتٍُي$ اٌتًُــ ـ $ ـ ـبٍُـ ـًعهٌُ 
مِنّ قَاْلِّكّ إِنْيّ فَيِ اَلّبُعَدِ •«مِرّتَاَحْ³‹•.¸²¸.•›¹كَذّاَبْ»• خَذّ مِنّيِ اَلِعّلَوُمَ اَلأَكِيَدّهْ 
«©¨•. ¸¦»أحـبك«¦»كـثـر«¦»خـطوات»¦«الـثوانـي»¦«وكـثـر«¦»م 
ـاتبـكي«¦»فـي«¦»الـصـمت«¦»الـمعانـي«¦¸.••¨©» 
«~™^.ˆ¦±¦§¦±¦ˆ.^™~» فـ°ـقـ°ـدتـ ـالـ°ن°ـوم «¤±¦±¤» سـ°ـامـ°ـرتـ 
ـالـ°ـنـ°ج°ـوم «~™^.ˆ¦±¦§¦±¦ˆ.^™~ 
~*¤$]¦[ماعاُِِد يغُرِيُ دِفُا صُِوتك ًِولا ًًَِهدِابُك قلبُيِ ًواٌعرِفهُ لِين ُصًِدٌ ُلاتنادُيِه]¦[$¤*~  
][][عُيَوُُنَ تُذَرُُفَ دَمُعَهُُا حَيُرَهُْ وَجُُمَرُ ][][  
][ َِبّاًِقَيَُ َِالاَُِخًيَِّرَُهَ َِّنزَُفَُِ دُِمَعُ َِوَّقفٌَِ ًفيَِ اَِلُعيَُنَّ جُمرَّا ٌحمُرَ ٌماْجَُفَّ][  
أنـْا اذْكَرَ يُومُ جَيتُينَي وبْصَدِرجْ كِثيْـرٌ أطـُعٌـونْ && سَحَبـْت الْسٌيفْ بَـفـْزعْـلِـْج وبْسِـيْفِـيٌ طـَعَـنْـتِـيُـني  
][°l||l°][تحسـ بلوعة المجروحـ يومـ انكـ تجاهلتهـ°l||l°رمزتـ بحرفـ حرمانيـ على 
صدر الألمـ ليتكـ][°l||l°][  
][باُقُِّيٍّ ْثُِلاَثَُِ َجُِرُوَّحُِ ِْبُحَِّكيْهُاِ َلكِّْ ُوَأِرُوْحَّ ُِالثُِالِْثَُِ أحَُِزُانُِ َمُِْنُِّ رُاسُِِّيُّ ِليَْنُ ِأقِْدُِامَِّيُ وْالِرَابُعْ َِهُِجَرُاّنِْ َّمُِاتَِتِْْ ُبهَّا 
َِّأحُِّلاَِمُيَُِ][  
خِذْ بْقَاٌيَاٌ ذِكْرَيَاٌتِكْ وٌ اٌلأٌمَاٌنِيْ وٌ اٌلَوُعٌوُدْ وٌ أٌمْحِي أٌسَمِيْ مِنْ حَيَاٌتِكْ وٌ إِنْسَىٌ أٌنْيِ بَاٌلوجود  
][¤][عَلُى النْوَى علَمِي بِهِمَ هَجْعَةً الْليل][lGl][العِيُونَ اللي مْنَ الْبِكَى كْحًلَها سَالْ][¤][  
???«¾اٌهُ مًنٍ قُلْبًيِ نًصٍحًتِةَ بًسْ عًيٌاْ لاُ يْنٌتٍصًحَ قُلْبًهَ يًبٍيًهْا َ¾»???  
™±§•£‡فقدتك يااعز الناس وانا من لي في هذي الدنيا سواك سواء ان طالت الغيبة ¦‡£•§±™  
??اًشُعٍلًتَ فُيْ ضُاْمًرًيٍ حًرَبٍ اُلًبٍسًوَسْ??  
™±§•£‡اٌلُعٍنًاَ وًشْوً اُلٍعًنِاَ غًيٍرَ اَنُتٍيُ وً جْرًوٍحًكً وُاًنِاَ ¦‡£•§±™  
™±§•£‡فقدتك يااعز الناس فقدت الحب والطيبة وانا من لي في هذي الدنيا سواك سواء ان طالت 
الغيبة ¦‡£•§±™  
مٌنُهٍوً عٍقَبِ غُيْبًةَ عُيٍوًنِكَ بُيْنًفَعْنُيِ اُقٌسٍمً بُحًبًكً غُلاًكَ اًغًلٍىَ مًنَ اًخْوًاَنِيَ  
كًلَمٍاَ حُاٍوَلْتَ أُعًدِلَ فُيً زْمًاَنُيْ .. قًاَمْتَ اُلأُمًوْاَجٍ تَلُعْبً بًاَلٍسَفٌيٍنَهَ  
™«½£‡]¦[لٍيْه يٍفًزٍالُخًافِقْ لًجْبٍتً طًارٍيًه وٍلْيٍه احْسًاسِـُي بًالْوٍفًا يٍدْارٍيًه]¦[‡£½»™  
(u)الُيـ¦ـَنِ‡الًيًـ»ـوَمٍ°±°وأنَاِ®¤®عَـ«ـنُدٌيٍ‰ أًََمٍـ©ـلًِ§فَــُ¾ــ½ـيكَمٍِ(u)  
(U)]¦[‡«™©±¾][يـ¾ـااحـبـ¾ـك او احـ¾ـبك اختـ¾ـار من هالكلمـ¾ـتين][¾±® 
™»‡]¦[(U)  
]¦[(U)]¦[ ودمعي½عيب½أهلّه ¾‡(ولا أشـ§ـَـكـ§ـَـي)‡¾ ترى½الشكوى½لغير½ 
الله½مذلّه ]¦[(U)]¦[  
«`×‰]¦[بـنـيتَ¾ِلــكَ½ِمـنزلَ¼ِفـيَ¾ِخافقـيَ½ِمنـزلَ¼ِأبـ دَ¾ِمـاراحَ½ِيسـكـنهَ¼ِ 
غيــرك]¦[‰×`»  
ْ¦§•.¸Iْ|I¸.•§ْ©«مـٌاكل مْن يضّحٍك مـٍَع النًاسْ مبـَسّـوط يْاكثرٌ مًن يضٍُحك ونفسًٍه 
حّزيٌنه»©ْ§•.¸Iْ|I¸.•§ْ¦  
«¦¼¦çï»لاتفـ§ـكر فـ½ـي يـ‡ـوم تبـ®ـعد و مكـ‡ـانك فـ½ـي قلـ§ـبي«ïç¦¼¦»  
™¤¦¤™وّشْلّوُنْ أَبَرّجَعْ لِكْ وّجَرّحِكْ فِيْ خَفْوّقِيّ مّابَرّا ،، لاّ يِلّدَغْ المُؤْمِنْ أَبَدْ مِنْ جِحِرْ مَرِتْيّنْ™¤¦¤™  
©{« مْرّاتْ أَشْوّفِكْ تِزِلّ وُأَصِدْ وُأَسّامِحْ ،، وُمَرّاتْ أَحَسِسِكْ بِالزَلّه وُأَمَشيّهَا »}©  
~*¤ أَنّا تَرّانِيّ لَوُ قِسّى الوَقّتْ بِالذّاتْ يِزدْادْ مَعَ قَسّوّة زِمْانّي ثِبْوّتِي ~ وُيّاللّي تِغِرّكْ ضَحْكِتّي بَعّضْ 
الأَوُقّاتْ يَغْنّيّكْ عَن بَعّضْ المَعّانّي سِكّوُتِي ¤*~  
~®§§][][ قلبها موطن الازهار وانا اعشق الازهار ][][§§®~:  
©شًـوٍ©بًحٍبًـكٍ©لًمٍـاً©بًتٍحًكٍـيً©:  
©لًـوِنًـ©عًيٍـوًنٍكًـ©غًـرٍاًمٍيًـ©:  
][َِأَِحَِبَِّـَِ½َِـّكٍَِ َِلَِوٌ َِبَِعٍيَُِـَ½ِـًٍّدَِ َِاَِلٍَـَِ½ًََـًٌٍُْدْاَِرَِّ َِعْنٍّـِ½َـًُكًَُ][ 
(-¸,+°´°+,¸¸,+°´°+,¸!!"Angle Lov"!!¸,+°´°+,¸ 
¸,+°´°+,¸-) 
~$فـٍّيْ الـٍْـٍـْصٍْـدٍّرصـٍْابـٍْتــٍْنـٍّي$طٍـْعٍـّونْـك ْ وّاصـٍّيـٍحّ لـٍـّكٍْ $وانـٍْـّاْ ّمـّـًٍٍُُْعـٍْـٍْذب~$ 
اٍُذٍاّ غٍدُرٍجُ رْفًعٍ للًٌُّنٍواًّيفُ ذُاتجٍ ... تُرْاّ ياُخٍاّينُه... بٍُـكٍْـلٍُـمٍْـهٍُ ...أنُزلٍ للًٌُّـرْدىً ذاُتٍجُ 
!*•.?!كـ§ًـِلً مًٍـ§ًَِـاأًَِحًٍِـ§ًِـًب اِنًٍـَِسًٍـً§ـِانه خًَِـٍيَِـ§ِـًًبًت ظًُنًٍَِونٍَِـ§ـَِيًٍَ!?.•*! 
¤×±‡خًِسـًٍ§ـًِارًِهَِ‡يُـ§ـًِومًِ‡صًِدًِقـَِتَِـ§ ـكًٍ‡خًِسـًٍ§ـًِارًِهَِ‡±×¤~  
ويـ™ـاك أعـ³ــيش بجـ‰ــو ثـ"ـاني فـ?ـي عالـ@ـم مـ؟ـا فـ؟؟ـيه الا أنـ?ـت وانـ+ـا!! 
§ يـ~ـعــلـ?ـم الله مـ&ـالـ?ــك بــقــلـ™ــبــي شـ+ـريـ¼ــك§ 
حبيتك الوقت كله مابقت ساعه تركت لك هالدقيقه حبني فيها 
عَّرَّفْتْ قَدَّرِيّ عّنْدُهُمْ..مّالِيْ مَّعَّزْهَ بّقَلْبُهُمْ..أّبْنِيَّ قُصورْ الَّمَحَبَه..وٌالَّهَدِمْ هُوّ طَبْعُهُم 
اضحـ%ـك مـ™ــردك بـتـواجـ½ـه الـدمـ$ــعـة امـ²ـا علـ?ـى جـ?ـيتي ولا عـلـ-ـ ـى فـراقـ@ـ 

:::]¦[::: قَالْوّ:حّبيِبَكْ بْعِيدْ..قّلّتْ:المَحَبَه تّزِيدْ؛مَعّاهّ مانِيْ وَحِيدْ؛ُروحِيْ وٌروحَهّ سُوَى 
:::]¦[::: 
تٌِرٍْىُِ لا أٍْنًتََِ وٍُلا غٍّيِِرًِكٍْ وُِلا عٍَشِْرًهِ مُِنّ أٍشًكٍاَلِكٌِْ ، يٍَخًلِونٍْيً أذِْلً الٍنًفِسّْ أٍوّ عٍَنِْ كًلٍمّتِيًِ أٍرُْتَِدْ 
لٌِـًوٍ كُـٍ¼ـًانٍَ قًٍـلَِـبٍـّيٌٍ ِنًـٍاًوَِيًِ الًـِيَـّ™ـُِّـٍومُِ يـُنٍـَسِّـاٍكِّ لًـٍقِـُطٍّعًِ عُِـًٍرٌوِقٍُـ$ـُِهَ ٍوُانٍُِزٌعٌٍهٌ مٍُِّْنٍ َمٌٍكٌِاٌنٍـ@ُـٍّهِ 
مًارْاِحّ تًحِسْ فِيّنُيُ الاٌ لما تٍوًقِفّ عَنًدٍ قِبْرٍيّ وتًقَوِلٍ هْذّا اللًي بّالاٍمِسُ يَمٍوُتٌ فّيٌنُيْ 
أًنًاَ ُاًحْبٌكَ ًوُلا ًفٌكٌرًتّ ْاخُوٌنكً وْقلبٌيُ َبًاُلَهُوْا ُعٌايًشٌ يٌصُونَكّ 
(u) مَْسِكيٌنـٌِ , قَلَبٍيْـ ، كُمٍْـ ، يًعُاْنِيـ(u) 
تحياte

----------


## فتى الاحلام

مشكوره أختي والله يعطيش العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

مشكووووووووووورة خيتو حلووووين ..

يعطيك العافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..
جنة الحسين (ع)

----------

